# Returning fisherman



## Wonderdog (Oct 2, 2008)

Haven't fished in 30 years but am getting the bug and want to return to surf fishing on Santa Rosa Island. I feel like a newbie and have no gear. Guess I'll go to WalMart, Academy, or somewhere, grab some gear and get started. What's good to get started? I used to use a 9 foot rod and had an 11 footer also. All the gear is improved from those days, what do you guys recommend? Used to catch whiting, pompano and spanish in the surf. I think the wife might even like to start. Thanks in advance for any advice. I've been lurking around and reading a lot. Great forum, sure didn't have this kind of info back in the day...


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

When I first started I went to WalMart, bought a $40 9' surf rod, some 2 drop leaders, #2 hooks, sand spikes, a sand flea rake and various pyramid sinkers. Stopped at the bait store, picked up some fresh dead shrimp and headed out. Later I added a knife, needle nose pliers, fishing gloves, sand chair, cooler, radio, etc. Had a great time and still go surf fishing often even though we have a boat. The fall pomp run should start shortly so read up on past surf report posts, particularly posted by jpurdy and knoz. They're the best, and they won't steer you wrong. Good Luck.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought WalMart rods/reels a few years ago when I first started fishing around here. New to saltwater. They were ok, some better than others, but most reels did not last that long. Still have several of the reels and all of the rods. My advice if you think you are going to be saltwater fishing for a few years, go with a little more expensive one. I am switching to thePenn Spinfisher SSm series with an ugly stick rod. Other good reels available, heard shimano is good, just not familiar with it. The cheaper Penns dont last either. I would suggest a 450 SSg (around $99.00 with rod) for casting for pompano, etc, and a 650 or 750SSg with a 10' rod for fishing the bottom from the surf. I just got a 10'ugly stick and love it. 

Also, am switching to braid, seems to cast farther and more line. Using a mono or fluorocarbon leader. 

But, if you are just going to be the occasional beach fisherman, walmart ones are good, i still use them.


----------



## Wonderdog (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking in the garage the other night and found an old Garcia 8' rod that used to have a Mitchell 303. I think it probably cost 20 bucks long long ago. I've been looking at the Penn rods and reels as well as the Ugly Sticks. I'll probably get average to better equipment as I want to return to my beach bum ways of yore.

WD


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just keep in mind that the eyes of the rods mean a lot when casting long distance. The spool face needs to be large too so it can deploy quickly. Don't under estimate your Mitchell, its a good reel. I go for the tallest quality rod with good eyes on it. I have 6 Penns, but I also have about 4 off brand and have landed a lot of Pomps, and a few Reds off them too!


----------

